# TBN gives away Heidelberg Catechism for Love gift?



## Irishcat922 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Truth stranger than Fiction?*

You may of already seen this but I thought it was interesting.
http://www.whitehorseinn.org/quiz.htm








{EDIT: Title edited for clarity/searching purposes}

[Edited on 12/18/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow! Who was it that said that the definition of genius was the ability to hold two contradictory ideas in mind at the same time? (I know the context was comparing them to determine logical truth.) This must mean that P. Crouch is a genius. 

All together now. 



[Edited on 18-12-2004 by LawrenceU]


----------



## Augusta (Dec 18, 2004)

I saw that too. It seems impossible from my perspective to ever leave reformed theology behind and I think it is because I came to it from such a lacking form of theology. It was like a breath of fresh air and answered so many of my questions. It makes me think he must not have understood it or he would never have left it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 18, 2004)

He never left it. He has been Pentecostal his entire life. P. Crouch's father was one of the founders of the fellowship in Hot Springs, Arkansas in the early 1900's. He just doesn't see any dichotomy. That is why in one breath he can praise D. James Kennedy and in the next Benny Hinn.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 18, 2004)

BrOOAAD Evangelicalism!!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> He never left it. He has been Pentecostal his entire life. P. Crouch's father was one of the founders of the fellowship in Hot Springs, Arkansas in the early 1900's. He just doesn't see any dichotomy. That is why in one breath he can praise D. James Kennedy and in the next Benny Hinn.



That's because James Kennedy's slogan is "America Back for Jesus" which P. Crouch, although not fully understanding it, thinks it sounds nice and Spirity and so plays it. Even Billy Graham's sermons are too intellectual for that station, yet they play them? Why/ Becuase they sound nice.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 19, 2004)

Maybe there's a reformed mole in the TBN organization.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 19, 2004)

There is a reason for everything and just mayube God used this to bring people out of this heretical prison.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 19, 2004)

It's a sign of the end times!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Maybe there's a reformed mole in the TBN organization.


Well, since this was back in the 80's I'd say that mole has been weeded out by now.


----------



## heywhatsup (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> There is a reason for everything and just mayube God used this to bring people out of this heretical prison.




God used the preaching of a heretic on the overwhelmingly heretical tbn to bring awakening to my spirit...that lead me to pick up a bible...where the word of God dug deep and saved my soul....TBN has its place....i hate it and we should oppose its fallacies...yet we should also thank God for the times he uses donkeys to speak truth...and also if God can use preachers of ill gotten gain in phillipians 1 he can do it again...

TBN SUCKS...but GOD IS GOOD


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 25, 2004)

Now , if Paul Crouch would only read Heidelberg Catechism...


----------



## Craig (Dec 27, 2004)

I got my Heidelberg Catechism from TBN...it also came with a prayer cloth blessed by Calvin!


----------

